# Coolest thing found on a trash-out??



## BadHabit

I remember reading an article 20-some years ago about a guy stumbling up on a 1955 Porsche Speedster (barn find) and getting it for $100. Owner was older and apparently just didn't care. That story always stuck with me. Few REO guys I know had some decent finds. I haven't come across much worth talking about. Curious how others have made out. Anything good?


----------



## mtmtnman

I know a lady who got 2 low miles VW bugs, (late models) from a Fannie house where the people skipped the country. Cars had no liens on them and she was able to get the titles. Her twin daughters now drive them. 
There was a few other vehicles as well.....
....


----------



## Craigslist Hack

We got a bass boat once, a Ninja ZX 750, a few cars and a camper. Nothing terribly exciting. Probably the coolest thing we ever got was a coin collection.


----------



## mike2153

Stamp collection, 4.5 carat necklace nothing to great but most have already been picked through


----------



## JenkinsHB

We picked this up last week. Went through an eviction and everything. With a new battery it runs like a top.


----------



## JoeInPI

Gotta be this... Ha ha!


----------



## PPPrincessNOT

JoeInPI said:


> Gotta be this... Ha ha!


You just won the internet....

M:vs_cool:


----------



## madxtreme01

Lately it's been tons of stuff to return to home depot for store credit. Almost 2k worth in the last 2 weeks, buys me tools for free. Just picked up a new hedge trimmer and cordless sawzall.... next is a shed for my house


----------



## NCnewbie

Maybe the most utilized has been this raft we found. Brand new in the plastic wrapping. This thing was in the river every weekend this summer.


----------



## magpie

NCnewbie said:


> Maybe the most utilized has been this raft we found. Brand new in the plastic wrapping. This thing was in the river every weekend this summer.


Did the dude come with it? Wowza!


----------



## mtmtnman

madxtreme01 said:


> Lately it's been tons of stuff to return to home depot for store credit. Almost 2k worth in the last 2 weeks, buys me tools for free. Just picked up a new hedge trimmer and cordless sawzall.... next is a shed for my house



They won't take it back without a receipt here. I do find receipts in the bags sometimes but usually on a credit card..........


----------



## madxtreme01

mtmtnman said:


> They won't take it back without a receipt here. I do find receipts in the bags sometimes but usually on a credit card..........



Try a different home depot, their rules have to be the same across the country. I've returned $1700 worth in the past 2 weeks. I'll be using my wife's drivers lic next time. They flag you after a certain $$$ amount, but I think it also has to do with how much you spend there. I must spend upwards of $20k a year there. They also all know me in the store, but I've done no receipt returns in other stores too


----------



## Zuse

Well this is a post not about what i found which the list would be to long to list. But Saturday was Halloween and i was working in a condo complex doing a final convey inspection.

I was by myself with door open and the trick or treaters where already out in force in the complex going door to door for treats. mid day. and this guys and his kid show up asking for candy while i was posting the signs before i left. I told him i was working and didn't have any candy but could a take a pic of him and his kid, and he agreed... and after i took the pic i gave the kid a 20.00 and said sorry i don't have any candy for the kid but he was over joyed and the farther was ecstatic and said the was the best treat they had gotten!!

kinda made me feel good. but here is the pics of them below.


----------



## Zuse

some my most valuable collections for the P&P industry.

My vary rare comic books found in a attic from a home built in the 1950's









my hand drawn portrait of Bruce Lee signed by him. 










hand carved sterling silver plate commissioned by the Vatican, of the last supper.



















found a dead body one time too. didnt want to spook you so here is a pic of it after they removed it.










i also found a stash of silver dimes and gold 










I have a lock more silver and gold i just dont have time to pull it all out.

But my favorite is the Bruce lee signed original black and white hand drawn print, one of a kind.


----------



## GTX63

Zuse said:


>


I expect that child to be removed from the home and raised by the state, and for the father to be sent to a secure facility for reeducation.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

I found a book full of sound advice


----------



## PPPrincessNOT

Craigslist Hack said:


> I found a book full of sound advice


Aaaaaaand you just lost the internet....:vs_no_no_no:


----------



## NCnewbie

JenkinsHB said:


> We picked this up last week. Went through an eviction and everything. With a new battery it runs like a top.


Yeah well I just got this monster.


----------



## GTX63

Did it puke it guts onto the deck before or after you finished that acre and a half?


----------



## NCnewbie

After, but at $25 a yard it's worth it with the volume I've got!!!


----------



## ezdayman

*some good *****

I have a 1950's coke soda machine mint condt was built into the wall, safeguard said no items left behind... works and use it everyday as a beer machine.. found a 1952 Beatle that is still sitting at my shop, found a older diesel air compressor that i use to blow out sprinklers with now, 

Best one is found in a wall safe, 1939-43 mint condt Nazi hittler money. All in wraps, marked and scored by a dealer.. and some confederate bills all in plastic holders. 

best thing is the soda machine, also a nice ice house that my buddies use, had jacks on the wheels, fire place, just needs new carpet and beds but well worth its.

new slabbs of marble for our bathroom counter tops, 

all the change i found in a year i would go buy new eqt,


----------



## Zuse

Yes they use to make PC's that looked like this.. found in a attic its got all the parts and games.complete set.


----------



## NCnewbie

Anybody ever play this gem?


----------



## PPPrincessNOT

a $21,000 Patek Philipe Aquanaut watch..

M:vs_cool:


----------



## GTX63

Some crutches/neck braces (for disability claims), Christmas trees, ironing boards, sonogram photos, vacuums, weight lifting systems, projection tvs. I almost feel guilty telling clients there are no personals.


----------



## ctquietcorner

So many different things. 
Let's see between all the jewelry and money (mostly coins in jars) there was the pellet gun, generator, a few lawn mowers, nice picnic table, baseball and football cards,new dishwasher still in the box, dog kennel, kitchen aid mixer, RV, seadoo, 3 western saddles and other horse stuff (that made my horses and me happy), and a bunch of crazy little things.

My absolute favorite thing is the ocean kayak. I have wanted a kayak for several yeas, but those dam things are expensive. Who leaves a $2000 kayak? When my husband brought it home he was so excited to show me. I wanted to go try it, but since it was Winter out that was a no go. I have used the snot out of that thing every Summer. Love kayaking in the bay and fishing for sea bass and flounder.


----------



## NickT

NCnewbie said:


> Anybody ever play this gem?


That is widely known as the worst game ever created, and I absolutely love it. I have some friends that are huge nerds, and they go to fighting game championships, and they always bring a copy of Shaqfu lol.


----------



## mtmtnman

PPPrincessNOT said:


> a $21,000 Patek Philipe Aquanaut watch..
> 
> M:vs_cool:


That thing is UGLY! I wouldn't give $21 for it lol!


----------



## PPPrincessNOT

mtmtnman said:


> That thing is UGLY! I wouldn't give $21 for it lol!


 
LOL that's the same thing hubby said... he had tossed it in the crap pile.. I spotted the name and goggled it.. Took it to a jewelry guy I know... He was floored someone left it.
It got prettier quick after that lol

M:vs_cool:


----------



## NCnewbie

NickT said:


> NCnewbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody ever play this gem?
> 
> 
> 
> That is widely known as the worst game ever created, and I absolutely love it. I have some friends that are huge nerds, and they go to fighting game championships, and they always bring a copy of Shaqfu lol.
Click to expand...

It was in a box with the original Mario Kart. I've got a friend that geeks out on vintage games and I keep him well supplied. Racked up NES systems, Nintendo 64, and SNES along with stacks of games to go with. I keep him stocked up and he gives me a day of free labor from time to time. Fair trade I think, he can drywall and paint like nobody's business.


----------



## NickT

NCnewbie said:


> It was in a box with the original Mario Kart. I've got a friend that geeks out on vintage games and I keep him well supplied. Racked up NES systems, Nintendo 64, and SNES along with stacks of games to go with. I keep him stocked up and he gives me a day of free labor from time to time. Fair trade I think, he can drywall and paint like nobody's business.


That is awesome. Old school video games are some of the best. The nostalgia kicks in hard every time!


----------



## BamaPPC

Found an old guitar once. 1961 Fender Stratocaster. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddy

PPPrincessNOT said:


> a $21,000 Patek Philipe Aquanaut watch..
> 
> M:vs_cool:


Hate to burst your bubble, but that watch is not real, its a knock off.
Band is wrong, numbers are wrong font , hour and minute hand not thick enough, second hand is way off.


----------



## NCnewbie

NickT said:


> NCnewbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was in a box with the original Mario Kart. I've got a friend that geeks out on vintage games and I keep him well supplied. Racked up NES systems, Nintendo 64, and SNES along with stacks of games to go with. I keep him stocked up and he gives me a day of free labor from time to time. Fair trade I think, he can drywall and paint like nobody's business.
> 
> 
> 
> That is awesome. Old school video games are some of the best. The nostalgia kicks in hard every time!
Click to expand...

I haven't laid claim to any of them yet, I'm holding out for an ATARI.


----------



## NickT

NCnewbie said:


> I haven't laid claim to any of them yet, I'm holding out for an ATARI.


I'm still somewhat young (I'm 28), so I don't have as fond memories of the atari as I do of the original Nintendo and Sega systems lol. I did have an old Commodore 64, but it barely worked.


----------



## PPPrincessNOT

bigdaddy said:


> Hate to burst your bubble, but that watch is not real, its a knock off.
> Band is wrong, numbers are wrong font , hour and minute hand not thick enough, second hand is way off.


 Came with the box the receipt an insurance evaluation. And then I had it appraised....


M


----------



## bigdaddy

PPPrincessNOT said:


> Came with the box the receipt an insurance evaluation. And then I had it appraised....
> 
> 
> M


LOL, OK!
Do you remember posting this?
LOL that's the same thing hubby said... he had tossed it in the crap pile.. I spotted the name and goggled it.. Took it to a jewelry guy I know... He was floored someone left it.
It got prettier quick after that lol
 
So your husband throws away the watch with the $21,000 receipt, box and evaluation??


----------



## PPPrincessNOT

bigdaddy said:


> LOL, OK!
> Do you remember posting this?
> LOL that's the same thing hubby said... he had tossed it in the crap pile.. I spotted the name and goggled it.. Took it to a jewelry guy I know... He was floored someone left it.
> It got prettier quick after that lol
> 
> So your husband throws away the watch with the $21,000 receipt, box and evaluation??


 Box in the dresser watch on top
Yes I remember what I typed...

M


----------



## madxtreme01

NCnewbie said:


> I haven't laid claim to any of them yet, I'm holding out for an ATARI.



come to NJ, I know a house that has a one with a ton of games


----------



## NCnewbie

NickT said:


> NCnewbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't laid claim to any of them yet, I'm holding out for an ATARI.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still somewhat young (I'm 28), so I don't have as fond memories of the atari as I do of the original Nintendo and Sega systems lol. I did have an old Commodore 64, but it barely worked.
Click to expand...

We're not far off in age. I never had a commodore, don't remember even seeing one.


----------



## NCnewbie

madxtreme01 said:


> NCnewbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't laid claim to any of them yet, I'm holding out for an ATARI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> come to NJ, I know a house that has a one with a ton of games
Click to expand...

Don't think I could afford to stay up there long enough to enjoy it. If I ever come across one here it's gonna be a bad thing, doubt much work will get turned around for a few weeks.


----------



## ezdayman

*video games*

I have a early 2000s flat screen that weights idk 150#s its old.. but i hung it in my garage and hooked up every system i found, nes, super nes, sega, neo geo, n64.. I have every system except ps4 all which i found in houses, last i counted i have nearly 600 plus games mostly nes and super nes.. Best ones i found are N64 mario RPG rare game.. have all these in garage as my man cave but i never get a moment to go and play!! wife has me doing something everyday!


----------



## BPWY

Seems to be my most common thing is a lot of shzt and some building materials. 
Some times what I need when I need it even. 


I call it shopping at repomart


----------



## mille63

Three 1953 Seeburg Select-O-Matic 100 juke boxes. Only one worth restoringm but some great parts on the other two.

Had a couple of beach condos full of nice furniture that outfitted a friend's little beach cottage and another friend's studio apartment. Got a Kitchen Aid stand mixer, a Barbie motorized jeep, a Bose Wave radio/CD player...


----------



## magpie

I'm always on the lookout for video games and systems. I now have 4 PS2s and about 60 games that I am going to list on ebay. I just pick over things I can sell, or tools. I have _way _too much crap in my house. :vs_worry:


----------



## taylo999

how did you go bout getting titles for the stuff you found in trash outs


----------



## silverbk

taylo999 said:


> how did you go bout getting titles for the stuff you found in trash outs


If you look hard enough you can usually find the title and the keys on the property as well.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

taylo999 said:


> how did you go bout getting titles for the stuff you found in trash outs



What state are you in?


----------



## SJPI

*Nuthin...*

All I find are Ladders and plastic trash cans. I think now I have 19 ladders, and yes I do have issues.


----------



## GG3

does a dead homeless guy in Providence count for anything?


----------



## Craigslist Hack

GG3 said:


> does a dead homeless guy in Providence count for anything?




I've always feared that!


----------



## TripleG

Me too. Or on an initial...


----------



## mikesbigtruck

GG3 said:


> does a dead homeless guy in Providence count for anything?


Note to self: Don't take on any work in Providence :vs_laugh:


----------

